# Davis injured out of Evans fight, was Machida now it's Tito.



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Looks like rashad is out of an opponent again dude cant catch a break


> July 12 2011 Last updated at 09:04 PM ET
> Sources: Injury Forces Phil Davis Out of UFC 133 Main Event
> By Ariel Helwani
> Video Reporter and Writer
> ...


*UPDATE*



> Multiple published reports from Brazilian news organizations suggest that UFC 133 headliner Rashad Evans is still without an opponent after Lyoto Machida declined the opportunity to fight at the Aug. 6 event on short notice.
> 
> Both Esporte and Clic RBS quoted Machida's wife Fabyola, who said that the former UFC light-heavyweight champion had decided against facing Evans with less than four weeks to prepare.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/07/13/reports-lyoto-machida-rejects-ufc-133-bout-with-rashad-evans/


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

gotta feel for Rashad, guess JBJ was right...should have waited and would be fighting September for the title.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info - this sucks. I know a lot of people weren't excited for this fight, but I was curious how it'd turn out. I don't think Davis is yet on Rashad's level, but he's been fairly impressive. Regardless it's not happening now. There's not going to be anyone of value that can step in so quickly I can't imagine. Boo.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Titoooo or Machida.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope Machida steps in. That'd be sick.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think Rashad would be interested in a Machida rematch. Probably Rich Franklin will move in and they will move Lil Nog to the Rio card against Vera or something.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Machida would be okay, Karlos Vemola (who's fighting on the undercard at the next event) would be epic.

I feel bad for Phil Davis, I believe he had this knee issue with Nog and just fought through it.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I hope Machida steps in. That'd be sick.


Yeah, that would be nice. The winner of that could do the next title shot versus the winner of Jones/'Page... I guess that would be unfair to Rashad in a way.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Matt Roth from HKL says its Machida
http://www.headkicklegend.com/2011/...l-davis-out-rashad-evans-set-to-rematch-lyoto


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Rashad better hope Rich doesn't step up. Franklin by UD if it happens.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow. Rashad is straight ******* cursed.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

SlowGraffiti said:


> Matt Roth from HKL says its Machida
> http://www.headkicklegend.com/2011/...l-davis-out-rashad-evans-set-to-rematch-lyoto


Sweet...can't wait for bobble head part II.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> Rashad better hope Rich doesn't step up. Franklin by UD if it happens.


:confused02: Franklin shouldnt even be in the ring with Rashad at this point. He should get at minimum a top contender which Franklin is not at LHW. Machida is that fit. I just hope Machida is in top form and in shape and I'm confident he will be


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Wow. Rashad is straight ******* cursed.


Really makes you believe in Karma doesn't it


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

And to add, when Davis FULLY recovers he should get Tito....


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rashad is cursed.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

none of this bullsh!t would have happened if JBJ didnt have a "fore finger ligament" issue

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Scrap the Rampage fight and have Bones fight Rashad next month! Epic!


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

dammm, he should of been fighting for the title and now finds himself with no opponent while the man he beat is fighting for the title.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I have no interest in Rashad/Machida 2. Honestly the first fight was boring and then it was over. I'm gonna say it the finish didn't make up for the complete lack of action for at least 7 of the 8 1/2 minutes of the fight. 

I do think that a second fight will be drastically different though with Rashad feeling more confident now that Machida has lost a lot of his mystique. Still its a fight neither guy can afford to lose which makes me think both guys will fight not to lose.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Black_S15 said:


> dammm, he should of been fighting for the title and now finds himself with no opponent while the man he beat is fighting for the title.


So what this is _his_ fault, he could have been fighting for an interim title against Machida last year but he decided to sit on his ass for a year. Now he get's Super Mac, trained by Segal with 21 days to prepare.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Machida huh? Well, I'm rooting for Rashad...


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I have no interest in Rashad/Machida 2. Honestly the first fight was boring and then it was over. I'm gonna say it the finish didn't make up for the complete lack of action for at least 7 of the 8 1/2 minutes of the fight.


Machida was toying with Rashad and landed several impressive combinations prior to the knockout. and I'm far from a Machida fan but I didn't think it was boring at all.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Eh, something is telling me Rashad could win this. But I'm afraid because I know that that hope could get easily crushed. It's a tough fight for Rashad. I'd rather Rashad fight Shogun tbh


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

*Evans Vs. Machida II*

I. Can't. wait.


> http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...3-against-rashad-evans&catid=34:organizations


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Machida is already on the odd site as -305 over Rashad:



> Lyoto Machida -305
> Rashad Evans +245


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/7/12/2273239/ufc-132-lyoto-machida-vs-rashad-evans-gambling-line


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im getting me some of that Rashad money.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rashad must be shakin' his head...I want to see him vs JBJ damn it. This is all wrong...lolz! I want to see each of em get their shot at JBJ.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I have no interest in Rashad/Machida 2. Honestly the first fight was boring and then it was over. I'm gonna say it the finish didn't make up for the complete lack of action for at least 7 of the 8 1/2 minutes of the fight.


lol dont watch the fight no ones forcing you, I personally thought it was a clever counter striking match in which Machida played with his opponent for the first round got his timing down with constant fakes, then finished him in the second, but I guess some just like a good ole brawl.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Post all those pics you want, the bottom line is Rashad gave Machida to much respect. Rashad failed to engage and refused to commit when he did. Machida's best weapon against Rashad was his mystique. Well its gone and I expect Rashad to act much differently this time around.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

DAMMIT. I was really looking forward to this match up. Injuries are at an all time high it seems lately especially when it comes to the big fights. 

As far as Rashad vs Machida goes, I definitely see Rashad winning this rematch by decision. However, Machida has that BAMF aura around him which keeps me guessing what hes capable of from fight to fight. Definitely one of the most interesting fighters out there. Regardless, my guess is Rashad via UD.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Machida has Rashads timing down and Rashad wont be able to control Machida on the ground,styles make fights.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

there's absolutely not way that Machida has signed for his fight yet, i'll wait for sometime tomorrow for the official announcment.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Not Machida, please god not Machida.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Daaaamn, really wanted to see Davis get his shot.

Honestly, I believe rashad has grown since the first Machida fight - he'll use his wrestling and grind out a UD imo. Will definitely be putting some creds down on Suga.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't understand how so many people are saying Evans will beat Machida. It wasn't like the first fight was close. Machida KO'd him badly. How is that going to change going into this fight? Well Rashad is going to fall even further away from a title shot after this fight. I really wanted to see Jones crush Evans too. Oh well I get to see Rashad get brutally KO'd again.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Apparently Tito was the first to be called but turned it down. Which is odd because of all the fights he bitches about, the Rashad fight is number 1.

Machida doesn't seem like the type to take a fight on short notice so I'm just going to wait till an official announcement before I get hyped up.


----------



## mel_progson (Aug 21, 2009)

I would like to see Gustafsson in this fight and alternate arranged for Matyushenko.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This isn't the first time the UFC has had "injuries" that happen at fortunate times.

I bet someone with the UFC brass whispered to Davis to pull out of the fight after they realized and went over how terrible the matchmaking was. Seriously would've been among the worst of Joe Silva's work in the UFC. I hated it then and I'm glad it's not getting done now.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Phil Davis vs Tito when he's recovered.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Not to say that doesn't happen but with Phil Davis that was not the case. During his post fight interview when asked about his somewhat lackluster performance against Nog he told us he was hurting going to take the rest of the year off. Then all the drama happened and he tried to fight through it and take on Rashad but he clearly couldn't make it out of camp.


----------



## GimmeShelter (May 14, 2011)

Lyoto should win but keep in mind, it'll be a different fight. Rashad made the idiotic mistake of trying to strike with Lyoto the first time around. Even when he got battered in the first round, he still had too much pride and stood toe to toe with him. 

He'll most likely adopt a wrestling based strategy which would increase his chances much more than fighting on his feet but I still think Machida's sumo/TDD is more than enough to neutralize him. 

I think Machida will win via UD but in no way do I think he will repeat the stanky leg.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm going with the guys that are saying Machida's mistique is gone...just because he got beat by shogun, one of the guys everyone is saying has the best stand up in the division...and Rampage because he has a solid chin and was in a ton of trouble vs Machida in rd 3.

Yep, putting my money on Rashad for sure.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Machida via stank leg again. I just don't see what Rashad can do to put Lyoto in trouble. He'll have a hard time taking him down, and an even harder time keeping him there. Striking wise he isn't as technical or as fast as Machida. I just don't see just because Lyoto lost to Shogun and to Rampage that that gives Evans a chance.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

mel_progson said:


> I would like to see Gustafsson in this fight and alternate arranged for Matyushenko.


Wow ... now THAT is a sick idea.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i betch hashad before, if he use hez wrestling i will use my joo jeetzu, this guy he black guy, he no wear no gi, gi is real joo jeetzu, you will submit this black guy * renato laranjas voice* for those of you who dont get it watch mastering the system with eddie bravo


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Just found this on bloody elbow..



> I just asked Dana White if Lyoto accepted the fight. His answer: "No, and Tito turned it down." There is no replacement yet. #UFC133
> less than a minute ago via web Favorite Retweet Reply
> Mike Chiappetta MMA
> MikeChiappetta


Sorry if already been posted.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats stupid tbh! Well i am kinda happy for Phil as i dont think he was ready for Rashad. But Machida is a much harder opponent and thats unfair for Rashad imo. He should have fought Tito, would have been an easier fight, but Tito would still have a good chance of winning it.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

I knew one of those LHW bigs would drop out and machida would fill in.


just thought it was going to be rampage


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Devil_Bingo said:


> Just found this on bloody elbow..
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if already been posted.


I wish this post was on the first page... would have saved me reading all this shit before realizing it's all bollocks.

Thanks bro!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dana actually said he was waiting for a response still


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I wish this post was on the first page... would have saved me reading all this shit before realizing it's all bollocks.
> 
> Thanks bro!


The thing is, there aren't many LHWs that would just jump into a fight just like that...without being involved in a training camp already (for another fight).

Machida didn't have any fight set up for him, so it would have been pretty stupid to just jump in against Evans, without having a solid training camp behind him + a correct weight cut.

Imo, the best solution is to try and find one of the guys who are fighting in August, pull him out of his scheduled fight and match him against Evans.

The only tiny-huge problem is...pretty much all LHWs have fights scheduled for them.

In fact 133 has 3 LHW fights scheduled:

1. Evans vs "?"
2. Franklin vs Nogueira
3. Gustafsson vs Matyushenko

And 134 has 2 LHW bouts scheduled also: Shogun vs Griffin 2 and Cane vs Nedkov.

Seeing hopw Machida won't step in, imo, the best candidate to replace Davis would be Gustafsson or Matyushenko: already in a camp, training hard and both guys are solid fighters, in good form recently and trying to climb up the ranks.
Only problem being, the UFC would have to find a replacement for the one that wouldn't get Evans.

Time for Joe Silva to prove he's worth the money.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Great, now we get to see Machida destroy Rashad again. Id rather see Rashad Tito II.

Oh well, maybe we can get another stanky leg out of it.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> This isn't the first time the UFC has had "injuries" that happen at fortunate times.
> 
> I bet someone with the UFC brass whispered to Davis to pull out of the fight after they realized and went over how terrible the matchmaking was. Seriously would've been among the worst of Joe Silva's work in the UFC. I hated it then and I'm glad it's not getting done now.


I agree the fight made no sence at all to begin with, I'm very happy that it was changed.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I wouldnt be surprised if Machida turns the fight down and i wouldnt blame him either, Machida destroyed him in the first fight and there is no need for him to step in on short notice and risk getting beat. But if he does turn it down am pretty sure Dana would be pissed off and would probablys try and bury him. Dana has a weird relationship with the brazilians for some reason, he expects them all to do as he says and if they dont he either cuts them or puts them on the undercard etc until they get beat and then cuts them.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to see this again:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Think Rashad does the [Rampage] 'stanky leg' [/Rampage] again?


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Rashad has been rocked in his last 2 fights and almost finished had his opponents not been so gassed, Machida won't be gassed so it is safe to say Machida will KO Rashad again its just how it is.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

there is no way Lyoto would turn down this gift :thumbsup:



Toxic said:


> I have no interest in Rashad/Machida 2. Honestly the first fight was boring and then it was over. I'm gonna say it the finish didn't make up for the complete lack of action for at least 7 of the 8 1/2 minutes of the fight.
> 
> I do think that a second fight will be drastically different though with Rashad feeling more confident now that Machida has lost a lot of his mystique. Still its a fight neither guy can afford to lose which makes me think both guys will fight not to lose.


Toxic you don't really believe that do you??

This fight was one of the most impressive displays of dominance since the Silva vs. Forrest and Couture vs. Machida fight.

He landed with every single punch. His footwork in this fight, his fakes and set ups were absolutely amazing to watch!!

Probably by far the best Fight Lyoto has ever fought!! He ws so into it that Night, just unbeliavble!!

You gotta rewatch this one buddy.. it's pure What the **** just happnend in there.



Toxic said:


> Im getting me some of that Rashad money.


Oh I'm getting my some Lyoto money too :thumb02:

Lyoto odds are even better then ones for GSP against Nick^^

Win Win


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I actually see this fight going worse for Rashad. I think he's going to try to implement a take-down heavy game against Machida, which I'm not sure will work. Randy's lack of ability to get ahold of Machida sort of confirmed his TDD in my eyes. Machida has always fought at a range that makes stepping in for a TDD difficult, even if using combinations to set it up.

The first fight was interesting because I remember thinking Rashad might've had a chance to K.O Machida, now however, I don't believe Rashad has the standup technique required to do so, and I'd be skeptical to say he has the ability to take down Machida and lay on him for several rounds ala Rashad vs Rampage. I see Rashad getting tired and frustrated in the 2nd or 3rd round and getting TKO'ed.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

****.

Ok maybe it's not as bad I thought. Like Toxic said, the mistique is gone and Rashad had improved upon that fight. The only thing that worries me is that Rashad will be going into this fight with very little preparation for Machida. Even though he does well on pure instinct, I still think a plan is needed for somebody like Machida. I really hope he pulls this one off somehow and in theory, Rashad should do much better than he did in their first fight, but Machida can verge onto ridiculously difficult to fight at times. I do think Rashad would have a slightly easier time against JBJ.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Ok maybe it's not as bad I thought. Like Toxic said, the mistique is gone and Rashad had improved upon that fight. The only thing that worries me is that Rashad will be going into this fight with very little preparation for Machida. Even though he does well on pure instinct, I still think a plan is needed for somebody like Machida. I really hope he pulls this one off somehow and in theory, Rashad should do much better than he did in their first fight, but Machida can verge onto ridiculously difficult to fight at times. I do think Rashad would have a slightly easier time against JBJ.


wishful thinking much?^^



The Dark Knight said:


> ****.


You were spot on here man :thumb02:

Rashad is a great, great fighter.. but Machida is his Nightmare matchup!!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Rashad's best bet here is to wall n stall Machida for three rounds, Nik Lentz vintage style. After seeing Rampage close the distance on Lyoto and hold him against the fence for large chunks of time, it's certainly possible Rashad could do the same.

Still going with Machida though. I don't think Rashad will want to strike for any more than 20 seconds per round with him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wherever Rashad is...I can already hear him scream.

1.) Shogun Championship fight
2.) Phil Davis (Easy fight)
3.) Lyoto "The Dragon" Machida (not so easy)

WHY??? WHY ME???


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Machida still hasn't confirmed or declined but I can't imagine hime turning this fight down. He wins then its an automatic title shot.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

prolyfic said:


> Machida still hasn't confirmed or declined but I can't imagine hime turning this fight down. He wins then its an automatic title shot.


He and his camp are only negotiating this right now.. it won't take long to see Lyoto accept.

Why would he decline a number one contender fight? Makes No sense and not at all against a guy who couldn't even touch you in the Cage.

It's a no brainer for Lyoto.

Lyoto never declined a fight and he won't start now even on short notice!


----------



## batman21au (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be machida next in line for the tittle after Rampage. Their really trying to screw Rashard for staying out of action for such a long time. I have a feeling Phil Davis VS Tito Ortiz will be on a card sometime this year!!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Rashad's best bet here is to wall n stall Machida for three rounds, Nik Lentz vintage style. After seeing Rampage close the distance on Lyoto and hold him against the fence for large chunks of time, it's certainly possible Rashad could do the same.


Rashad doesn't have the chin to do it, Rampage can eat a few punches on the way in to get the clinch and push Machida against the fence, Rashad would get knocked loopy by those punches and finished. He doesn't have a rock solid chin like Rampage or Shogun, it's only a matter of time before Machida times him and drops him with a straight left or knee to the head.

Rashad's only real chance is to catch Machida with a solid punch somehow, it's not impossible but the odds aren't good.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This fight is much more fun for me. No conflict at all.

WAR RASHAD.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

That's messed up, but at least Rashad can redeem his hilarious KO defeat.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Folks, it's not far fetched to say that Rashad can win the rematch. That's what Rashad does, he wins fights no one thinks he will win. That's not all of my reasoning, but some of it.

Rashad still has massive KO power. Machida isn't above being clipped, and we saw in both the Shogun and Rampage fight that rushing him down is pretty much the way to go. Rashad will have to threaten with stalling tactics and takedowns, which is hard, but not impossible.

Rashad has incredible takedown defense, I don't think Machida ever took Rashad down once, he only knocked him down. Machida tried several trips, and one of them was almost successful, but it wasn't.

If Rashad was to win, I could see him winning by cage press dirty boxing UD, or landing that not so rare Rashad bomb that puts Lyoto to sleep for several minutes.

That said, as of this moment, this fight is a coin toss for me. Lots of variables.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

ptw said:


> That's messed up, but at least Rashad can redeem his hilarious KO defeat.


Usually people put pictures (voodoo dolls) of their opponents. I wonder if he'll put his own "KTFO" picture of himself. Hell that would be some serious motivation right there. 

I DO NOT WANT TO GET KTFO...AGAIN. 
I DO NOT WANT TO GET KTFO...AGAIN. 
I DO NOT WANT TO GET KTFO...AGAIN. 
I DO NOT WANT TO GET KTFO...AGAIN. 
I DO NOT WANT TO GET KTFO...AGAIN. 

That and Bisping's images will forever be etched in modern day MMA folk lore.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm relieved that Phil Davis doesn't have to fight Rashad I think he would have lost. He needs to fight guys more on his level like Bader, Vera, Tito etc

Rashad vs Machida is a much better fight. Rashad deserves the chance to redeem himself.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I feel bad for Rashad. Went from a title shot to fighting an up and comer to now fighting the guy who beat his ass last time. I think Machida is a poor match up for Rashad. He's naturally shorter than most LHW's and Machida is an expert at using his range. Rashad has to close a lot of distance to put Machida in danger and that's where Lyoto is the most dangerous - catching you coming in. I give this fight to Lyoto again but will be pulling for Rashad the whole time. Hopefully Rashad can secure the takedown and work his ground and pound.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Really bad situation from Rashad. He was so close to his title shot and now hes getting an opponent that he cannot beat. This looks like Machida will be the next title contender after Rampage/Jones. 

I'm happy though, I wasn't interested in Davis vs Evans, but I did want to see Jones vs Evans as I think Evans could be a huge test for him.

Plus this keeps Franklin away from Machida, because I really dont want to see Rich lose again


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

If this was in Pride, I wouldn't be suprised if Dana paid off Davis so he would bow out. Just so Evans can get punished by Machida again! That said, I don't believe a Machida victory here is a fore gone conclusion.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

People also wouldn't give Forrest a chance in a rematch against Silva. Not even he does!

Same thing applies for Lyoto and Rashad.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like Machida's wife has pulled him out the fight lol.



> In a sensational twist the wife of former UFC light heavyweight champion, Lyoto Machida has ruled her husband out of a rematch with Rashad Evans at UFC 133 on August 6th, stating he simply doesn’t have adequate time to prepare for a big fight like that, leaving the Las Vegas based promotion high and dry without a main event.
> 
> Speaking to Nomundo Dos Lutas, Fabyola said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow. 

Now I'm kind of thinking Lil Nog will get promoted to the Evans fight and Franklin will get another opponent.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

*To follow on with what Hixxy said.*

*Correction - Dana White confirms Lyoto Machida not in against Rashad Evans at UFC 133, Machida not likely to take the fight*




> Reports last night that Lyoto Machida was stepping in against Rashad Evans for the injured Phil Davis at UFC 133 were premature, as Machida had not yet agreed to take the fight, and now it's appearing he won't be accepting it at all.
> 
> Yahoo! Sports writer Kevin Iole tweeted this morning that Dana White had texted him saying Machida was in for Davis against Evans, but he has since corrected that tweet saying that Machida was, in fact, not yet in for the bout. That mistaken tweet led to the initial reports of confirmation on the fight.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmatorch.com/artman2/publish/UFC_2/article_9889.shtml

Basically Dana confirming what Lyotos Mum said


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

*Update: Machida DECLINES Evans fight*

After Phil Davis' injury and impossibility to fight at UFC 133 (6th Aug), the brazilian Lyoto Machida, former UFC champion received an offer to face Rashad Evans, but ended up refusing to give him a rematch due lack of time to prepare properly for the fight and won't be seen at 133.

"He refused since the start of the offer, because the day before yesterday [monday] they came with the offer as another fighter [Phil Davis] wouldn't be able to fight and they put Rashad", said Lyoto's wife, Fabyola Machida.

Lyoto's decision concerning being out UFC 133 was because he has no time to prepare himself for the fight, as the LHW fighter would have only 3 weeks.

"It came up on the press that he had confirmed, but he refused since the start, there's no chance to prepare in 3 weeks or come and show up unprepared", explained Fabyola Machida.

His wife said she found odd that it was confirmed that Lyoto himself accepted the rematch.

"There was no confirmation at all on Lyoto's side. I don't know if it was some event or even the press itself that came with it, but in no moment Lyoto ever agreed on the rematch", says Fabyola.

Uol Esporte [the source] tried to talk to Ed soares, his manager, but there was no contact.

Lyoto faced rashad on UFC 98, may 2009, when he won the fight and imposed Evan's only defeat - conquering the LHW Belt. 


http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/07/13/reports-lyoto-machida-rejects-ufc-133-bout-with-rashad-evans/


:confused02:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Was pretty much covered in the other thread. Maybe a merge is in order?

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/92607-phil-davis-out-against-rashad-evans-now-vs-machida-9.html


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Gustafsson or Matyushenko! PLS!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok, I can understand Machida turning down that fight. He doesn't need it, he'll get his chances at top contenders when he is ready. 

Tito turning it down is idiotic. He has one win in years and will never be near a title shot again....unless he had taken this fight. If he takes the fight and pulls off a huge upset then he is relevant again. He says the "time will come again". The hell it will, he isn't likely to ever get an opponent the quality of Evans again. Huge HUGE mistake on Tito's part to turn that down, you just fought Bader not that long ago, you'll be in shape so the short camp shouldn't be that big a deal. Can't understand what Tito is thinking.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Drogo said:


> Tito turning it down is idiotic. He has one win in years and will never be near a title shot again....unless he had taken this fight. If he takes the fight and pulls off a huge upset then he is relevant again. He says the "time will come again". The hell it will, he isn't likely to ever get an opponent the quality of Evans again. Huge HUGE mistake on Tito's part to turn that down, you just fought Bader not that long ago, you'll be in shape so the short camp shouldn't be that big a deal. Can't understand what Tito is thinking.


I actually think Tito is being smart in not taking the fight..


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

Now what?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

From the UFC either Hamill or Vera, thinking outside the box maybe Mousassi or Kyle or someone from SF could step up.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

lol Evans is so cursed. Just throw him in the fight with Nog and Rich, have a triple threat.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that in an interview not long ago, Lyoto made a point about always being in shape and always being ready etc? I may be wrong it was probably another bitchy Jones rant, I'm not sure.

Either way, Machida has less to gain from this fight than Evans does, and he already smashed Evans, so why take the risk. As long as he's not planning on waiting for a title shot to fall into his lap like Evans did, I think it's reasonable for Lyoto to turn down this fight.

I reckon Tito should have taken this fight, he's got nothing to lose. If he beat Evans it would actually be more monumental than when he beat Bader.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

throw Forrest in there... I bet he'd like to revenge his loss to Evans, even if he's sceduelded to fight against Shogun.

or move Franklin up.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

This sucks so bad. Rashad is just getting ass rammed with problems.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Damn.

Why is Rashad ducking Machida? :confused02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bring in Mousasi!


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

It also sucks for Rashad due to the fact that most of the good top LHW are already booked to fight soon other than Machida. Whoever Suga faces will be a subpar for him. And should he get upset and caught by a wild punch from a lower tier fighter he won't get a title shot for at least another 8-12 months. 

With that said......import King Mo


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

hellholming said:


> throw Forrest in there... I bet he'd like to revenge his loss to Evans, even if he's sceduelded to fight against Shogun.
> 
> or move Franklin up.


Forest is already fighting Shogun n Rio and Franklin will fight Lil Nog. 

See if Tito will take the fight on short notice, Im sure if he loses the UFC will not cut him considering the circumstances. Im sure Tito is looking to move up the food chain quickly.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Rashad is a top fighter , I don't blame Tito or Lyoto for not taking the fight in 3 weeks notice .

Feeld bad for Rashad , bad luck jus keeps coming his way ...


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I guess... Rashad might wind up fighting Nogueira or Rich Franklin.

Then, Matyushenko or Alexander Gustafsson will be bumped up to fight the other.

Then, they'll bring someone in for whoevers left.

???


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

King Mo has a fight too.

The best the UFC can do is probably Luiz Cane or Cyrille Diabate unless they pluck a SF dude like Mousasi.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Everybody leave Tito alone, he's hanging onto his career by the skin of his teeth. He should take the fight with Igor Pokrajac now, that would be a good fight to see if Tito can still impose his wrestling.


This Rashad Evans situation is saddening. I hope they use someone from the Strikeforce roster as a replacement. Evans needs someone AT LEAST as good as Phil Davis, that was already a big step down for him.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> See if Tito will take the fight on short notice, Im sure if he loses the UFC will not cut him considering the circumstances. Im sure Tito is looking to move up the food chain quickly.


They already asked Tito, he declined.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh: Do you think Ricardo Arona is still stalking Dana? Now might be a good of a time as any to bring him in.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

hellholming said:


> They already asked Tito, he declined.


Well damn. How come no one wants to fight Rashad. 

I think its time to bring back Lidell. lol


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Randy Couture should step up and accept the fight. It'll be huge!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Trix said:


> Damn.
> 
> Why is Rashad ducking Machida? :confused02:


WOW....mucho bongload much? :confused02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Randy is probably not in any kind of fighting shape.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Captain America is always in shape.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Actually, i'd be really interested in Franklin vs Evans.
Nice matchup imo, even if Rich isn´t top contender he has status to get in there with Suga.




Sekou said:


> WOW....mucho bongload much? :confused02:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

AmdM said:


>



guess I didnt....ehh, maybe next time


and didnt Rashad and Tito have some words post-fight about a rematch? That would be a good rematch without Tito's 1,862 fence grabs


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Tito is scared and I totally understand.

but Machida?? C'mon man!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

vilify said:


> Tito is scared and I totally understand.
> 
> but Machida?? C'mon man!


What? 

Dude spends his life building a career and trying to maintain it at the top and he must put that in jeopardy for mr. Dana to be happy?

Only guys that should acept this fight are guys already in a camp or guys lower in the ranks with nothing to lose and much to gain.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

When he was fighting. Dude's retired now, he definitely isn't training full-time anymore.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

vilify said:


> Tito is scared and I totally understand.
> 
> but Machida?? C'mon man!


I dont think he is scared. Tito worked hard to get his body healthy. At his age it would be foolish to take fights on short notice and risk injury. At this point in his career he has to choose his fights wisely.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Scared is the wrong word for Machida I'm sure he's just being smart and cautious but Tito is Scared! He has no excuse whatsoever for not taking this fight other than him not wanting to lose.

That's his choice.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Threads merged, OP updated and title changed.

Edit - for some reason the title change won't show up on the main page, or at the top of the screen. Only on the OP. Sigh, wouldn't of merged if that was going to happen.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SJ said:


> Everybody leave Tito alone, he's hanging onto his career by the skin of his teeth. He should take the fight with Igor Pokrajac now, that would be a good fight to see if Tito can still impose his wrestling.
> 
> 
> This Rashad Evans situation is saddening. I hope they use someone from the Strikeforce roster as a replacement. Evans needs someone AT LEAST as good as Phil Davis, that was already a big step down for him.


I agree with every word.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Two lines of thinking if Machida can't go...

*Karlos Vemola* is the type of fighter you want to see take on Rashad, big brutish bit of a dick an easy guy who can hype a fight up and thanks to Bonnar's he's on the prelims for the next card. 

The other thing they can do is raid the Strikeforce roster and take *King Mo* from his return battle with Roger Gracie to main event this PPV.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The UFC has been taking a beating with these main event changes lately, god damn. It has to be affecting PPV buys. 

UFC 133 (8/6): Originally Rashad Evans vs. Phil Davis, new main event TBA

UFC 132 (7/2): Dominick Cruz vs. Urijah Faber, unchanged

UFC on Versus 4 (6/26): Originally Nate Marquardt vs. Anthony Johnson, changed to Marquardt vs. Rick Story, then Cheick Kongo vs. Pat Barry

UFC 131 (6/11): Originally Brock Lesnar vs. Junior Dos Santos, changed to Dos Santos vs. Shane Carwin

TUF 13 Finale (6/4): Tony Ferguson vs. Ramsey Nijem, unchanged

UFC 130 (5/28): Originally Frankie Edgar vs. Gray Maynard III, changed to Rampage vs. Matt Hamill

UFC 129 (4/30): Georges St. Pierre vs. Jake Shields, unchanged

UFC Fight Night 24 (3/26): Originally Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. Tito Ortiz, changed to Nogueira vs. Phil Davis

UFC 128 (3/19): Originally Mauricio Rua vs. Rashad Evans, 
changed to Rua vs. Jon Jones 

I know fights get changed all the time, but six of the last nine events MAIN EVENTS have been changed, not just some fight on the undercard. 

On a different note, I can't stand Rashad Evans and it was karma what happened with him losing his title, but all of this is just sad. I mean you lose a title shot because you sit around on your ass instead of fighting, then you don't deserve it, but then to get your opponent changed this many times is just unfortunate.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

I won't say Tito is scared or a coward but to me it's not the smartest. He aging and was just 1 fight away from being cut from the UFC. Now he had a chance to fight a #1 contender. If he is looking to become champ again I believe he just passed his chance. He's not getting any younger. JBJ took his opportunity on short notice and look where it got him......


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ddog0587 said:


> I won't say Tito is scared or a coward but to me it's not the smartest. He aging and was just 1 fight away from being cut from the UFC. Now he had a chance to fight a #1 contender. If he is looking to become champ again I believe he just passed his chance. He's not getting any younger. JBJ took his opportunity on short notice and look where it got him......


As much as I don't really want to defend Jon Jones, he is 23 years old, no major injuries in his past, and he was filling in to fight for a title against a guy who's main weakness is his strength. Not to mention he had just spent time in camp with Rashad Evans, who was preparing to fight Shogun, so the camp already had all the research, fight watching and game planning done. Tito would have less than a month to prepare for a top five LHW who matches up very well with him and could nullify Tito's biggest strength in wrestling probably quite easily. And Rashad Evans is not even close the Ryan Bader on the feet. They both posses a big right hand is about all they have in common standing.

It's two completely different scenarios.

Literally the only man I can think of to fight Rashad is to pull Dan Henderson over from SF, he's preparing for a fight that would take place a week earlier.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> As much as I don't really want to defend Jon Jones, he is 23 years old, no major injuries in his past, and he was filling in to fight for a title against a guy who's main weakness is his strength. Not to mention he had just spent time in camp with Rashad Evans, who was preparing to fight Shogun, so the camp already had all the research, fight watching and game planning done. Tito would have less than a month to prepare for a top five LHW who matches up very well with him and could nullify Tito's biggest strength in wrestling probably quite easily. And Rashad Evans is not even close the Ryan Bader on the feet. They both posses a big right hand is about all they have in common standing.
> 
> It's two completely different scenarios.
> 
> Literally the only man I can think of to fight Rashad is to pull Dan Henderson over from SF, he's preparing for a fight that would take place a week earlier.


Different scenario yes. But Tito only has a few chances left. Rashad may be a bad match for him but he's got to deal with that eventually if he should ever get a shot again. Tito's move would be more acceptable to me if he wasn't near the end of his career. He may have been overmatched or whatever but at least he would of tried. If he took the fight and won there wouldn't be a bigger boost towards his belt dreams. Just hope he gets another decent shot after this one


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn, I was looking forward to this:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

What about Mousasi? He's supposed to be fighting on the 16th in Dream, no idea if the UFC has the power to pull him off that card with his SF contract though.


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

they might have to get someone who is low ranked so if they beat rashad theyll be known.... if rashad evans wins he gets title shot ...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Damn, I was looking forward to this:


THAT IS FRIGGIN HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I am realybgame for Brandon Vera stepping up here. A win over Vera does as much for Rashad as a win over Davis would have done. Plus from Vera's point of view, he knows his next fight is win or fired so why not fight a guy who could propel him to the top of the rankings. Simples!!


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

thiago silva would of worked


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Truly the best fight they could set up right now would be Shogun vs. Rashad. Not many people are talking about it because Shogun is set to fight Forrest, but that fight is basically irrelevant compared to this one with Rashad.


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

Rastaman said:


> Truly the best fight they could set up right now would be Shogun vs. Rashad. Not many people are talking about it because Shogun is set to fight Forrest, but that fight is basically irrelevant compared to this one with Rashad.


id actually rather see shogun fight forrest


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Just posted on Dana White's twitter:

"Get ready philly for Rashad Evans vs Tito Ortiz!!! Aug 6th LIVE on PPV at the Wells Fargo Center!!!!!!"

Source: https://twitter.com/#!/danawhite


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

fought at UFC 132 and now at 133. Tito is a busy man lately. What's Machida doing.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Just saw the word on my facebook feed

http://www.ufc.com/news/ufc-133-evans-vs-tito-2-announcement


> The stakes have just gotten higher for UFC 133 main eventer Rashad Evans, as the former light heavyweight champion will now face an old rival, Tito Ortiz, on the August 6th card in Philadelphia after his original opponent, Phil Davis, was forced out of the bout due to injury.
> 
> The two originally met in July of 2007, battling to a three round draw. Ortiz is coming off a UFC 132 win over Ryan Bader, and now he’s back to battle Evans just one month later.
> 
> Tickets are on sale now for this exciting clash of former champions looking to get a shot at the title once again.


It's official.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> The decision has been made.
> 
> Former UFC light heavyweight champion Tito Ortiz has shifted gears and accepted the fight with Rashad Evans on the UFC 133 fight card in Philadelphia on Aug. 6.
> 
> ...


Well good stuff.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Tito came to mind immediately when I saw Machida turned it down. This is a completely different Rashad he is fighting this time around though there won't be any draw. Tito is going to get lit up standing.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

@danawhite informed @themmashow 
that he told Machida "accomplish what Anderson Silva has and you will be paid like him"

@danawhite informs @themmashow 
that Machida turned down fight with Evans saying he would only do it for "Anderson Silva money".

oof


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Im still trying to figure out the logic of some of the post's calling Tito scared, but then saying they can see why Machida said No.

They are both at the same point in the ladder. Both former champs. Were on bad losing streaks Ortiz (0-4-1, Since 2006) Machida (0-2). Both got a win, although I would argue Bader was a more impressive win than Couture.

Both could have been cut prior to their win.

So anyway good for Tito for taking the fight, I'm sure he has the assurance that in the event of a loss he is safe.

Neither should have said yes, but Tito did. 

PPV buy's just went up, way up for Ufc 133, more than what Evans vs Davis would have been, way more than what Machida vs Evans would have been.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Huge props to Tito for taking this fight, this is another all or nothing fight for Tito. Wins, he becomes hugely popular again and will be a huge fan favourite, loses, and his win against Bader will be forgotten and will be fighting with dana for his career again. 

Am a born again Tito fan now for this fight, i never would of thought he would step in on short notice against the no1 contender just shortly after he has had a stressful fight, with his career on the line etc. although if he does lose he does have an easy excuse that am sure we would never hear the last of.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Man, I really like Tito. It really is a cinderella story for him...

Rashad is gonna whoop his ass though.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Good move for Tito, if he wins he's golden, he's back 100% in the eye of the casual viewer.

If he loses he's already got a (legitimate) excuse of taking the fight on short notice plus Dana certainly owes him one. Tito saved Dana's ass on this one, I read on CagePotato's twitter that they were considering giving the match to the Janitor!

Funny how the shoe is on the other foot now, Dana must really be happy Tito isn't gone now


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I kind of hope Tito wins.

When's the last time a guy has taken fights in back to back events? The last time I can think of was Couture back when UFC events were like 4 months or more apart.


Tito definitely has a built in excuse though..unfortunately because it isn't like you need to give him any.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well at least he's gaining more brownie points with the UFC. If he loses to Rashad, which is more than likely, he ain't getting cut that's for sure.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I kind of hope Tito wins.
> 
> When's the last time a guy has taken fights in back to back events? The last time I can think of was Couture back when UFC events were like 4 months or more apart.
> 
> ...


I remember Leben last year:

June 19, 2010 Aaron Simpson	The Ultimate Fighter 11 Finale
July 3, 2010 Yoshihiro Akiyama	UFC 116: Lesnar vs. Carwin	

And won both of them.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Well this thread has had its twists and turns !

Good on ole Tito for stepping up to the plate...

- Glad Davis out, didn't like this fight and now he will have time to heal up and improve.

- Glad Machida didn't go ahead, as I want to see Evans v Jones, and reckon Machida would've won.

So yeah, Rashad should win, clear UD most likely, but the ring rust makes it a smidgeon more interesting


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

idk, im glad that Tito is stepping in because it would be awesome to see him back at the top, but Rashads probably smiling, hes too quick and too strong to be beat my Tito. I hope Tito works another KO tho, sum old school magic.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ddog0587 said:


> I won't say Tito is scared or a coward but to me it's not the smartest. He aging and was just 1 fight away from being cut from the UFC. Now he had a chance to fight a #1 contender. If he is looking to become champ again I believe he just passed his chance. He's not getting any younger. JBJ took his opportunity on short notice and look where it got him......





Ddog0587 said:


> Different scenario yes. But Tito only has a few chances left. Rashad may be a bad match for him but he's got to deal with that eventually if he should ever get a shot again. Tito's move would be more acceptable to me if he wasn't near the end of his career. He may have been overmatched or whatever but at least he would of tried. If he took the fight and won there wouldn't be a bigger boost towards his belt dreams. Just hope he gets another decent shot after this one


Looks like Tito heard me. Good for him. Way to step up :thumbsup:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

SlowGraffiti said:


> @danawhite informed @themmashow
> that he told Machida "accomplish what Anderson Silva has and you will be paid like him"
> 
> @danawhite informs @themmashow
> ...


That's hilarious, because Tito makes Anderson Silva money anyway!


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

This is a great fight for Tito to take. If he loses, he isn't going to get cut because he stepped up to the plate and fought on short notice. If he wins, he is basically in title contention again. Also Tito should have loads of confidence after the Bader fight and no one knows how Rashad will look after such a long layoff. Good decision Tito.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm pretty shocked that Machida didn't take the fight. Like really shocked. It is a very winnable fight and it would have given him a title shot most likely. Him complaining about money is stupid. No leverage at all. 

What a 180 Tito's career has taken in the last month huh?


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

War Tito. I think Rashad takes this via UD but seeing Tito pull off another upset would be nice


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

This will be the first time since I've started watching MMA that I'm actively rooting for Ortiz. It's not that I don't like Rashad, either. I actually prefer Rashad to a lot of the other lightheavyweight contenders. I'd rather see Rashad vs. Jones than just about any other matchup the division has to offer right now.

But, as I go back to being a more casual fan of MMA, I have to admit that I think Ortiz beating Rashad would be amazing. Apart from getting the win that he threw away by breaking the rules in their first fight, winning two high profile fights against two serious contenders in the space of a month would be a huge accomplishment for Ortiz.

And the more I listen to people talk about Tito, the more I think that people forget how great a fighter this guy was. Though he was before my time (I started watching the UFC when he was four defenses into his title run) the fights that he won while in the UFC made for one of the best title runs in the history of the sport. It would be cool for me, as a fan of the history of the sport and the guys who were around when it became a part of the mainstream (though this is true for Tito less than Chuck, Randy, Rich Franklin and Matt Hughes) to see another run at the title for one of the geezers.

It got me going when Randy was fighting, and then beat, Tim Sylvia, and I think that I'd enjoy the nostalgia of a potential title run for Ortiz. That said, I don't really think he's going to win. The smart money is on Rashad, I think. But anything is possible, especially given the way that their first fight went.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like Tito has answered the call...

Might have to put some money down here since Tito will most likely be the underdog. The stars are aligned for em. Once he fights Shogun then it's off to JBJ or he might springboard right after Rashad. This is Tito's last opportunity in the spotlight. 

Tito trained for a wrestler already against Bader so he shouldn't have too much difficulty with Rashad.

Rashad was also training for a wrestler in Phil Davis.

Finally we all know they fought before although it was several years ago. I think it's gonna be a close fight. Whoever gets the most takedowns and gains top control will win. Don't believe any one of em will get TKOed or submitted. 

I think the advantage goes to Tito. His body is already in peak condition. Rashad hasn't fought in awhile, but he has improved. 

Funny how things work out...Tito by split decision.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm really shocked and really disappointed Machida didn't rise up to the occasion.

I just lost quite a lot of respect for him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I'm really shocked and really disappointed Machida didn't rise up to the occasion.
> 
> I just lost quite a lot of respect for him.


he really is a brat for wanting his team mates type money after being gifted a title eliminator, i loved danas response though to accomplish what silva has before you get payed like him


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

This will be the first time since the Chuck Lidell fights that I'll be rooting for Tito again. It just makes for a cool story.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Just the fact that Machida embraces the whole martial arts, honour and respect stuff.

A true martial artist would fight any one, any time.

Nah, I have lost a lot of respect for Lyoto here. I might even start rooting against him in future, what he did was not cool.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Just the fact that Machida embraces the whole martial arts, honour and respect stuff.
> 
> A true martial artist would fight any one, any time.
> 
> Nah, I have lost a lot of respect for Lyoto here. I might even start rooting against him in future, what he did was not cool.


exactly. hell when i fight when my fight is im not gonna be worried about the money ill fight for a turkey sandwich i dont care, machidas honor and tradition obviously seem like a crock


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Machida should have taken the fight but he disposed of Evans very easily last time, and that was in a higher pressure fight...

If Tito wins this, he is actually one fight away from a title shot. He shouldn't get a shot off this fight because there are many other fights going on this year which will produce higher ranked contenders, though if he beats Evans he will be a high ranked contender, but he won't be No. 1.

He's a knob but so is Rashad, go Tito!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. There's something strange happening in my brain. I'm actually supporting Tito in this one. Not because I don't like Rashad, but because Tito just displayed he's got major cojones.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I...Ummm...probably rooting... what?

Probably rooting for... Tito. I cannot believe I just typed that.

I'd have NO problem with Machida turning down the fight for so so many reasons. He's already KO'd Rashad so why even bother? But his reason was he wanted to be paid like Silva? Lol... Not cool.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Apart from this fight fight being a rematch of a somewhat controversial 1st fight decision...i'm not feeling this fight tbh.

Both are great wrestlers and both guys will be very tentative with their stand-up imo.
Tito vs Bader was supposed to be like that also (on paper), but Bader was pretty stupid, trying to prove he can strike - something he was never able to do - and paid for it.

This fight won't go like that one.

I see this going something like Ortiz vs Hamill.

Not gonna root for anyone also, although Tito winning would be something like a Cinderella story.


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

Great timing for this fight to happen.

If a confident Rashad who'd fought a couple times in the last 9 months was coming in there'd be no doubt in my mind that he'd win this fight.

However he hasn't fought in a lonnnggg time and his confidence, rhythm and timing may very well be lacking.

Ortiz on the other hand has his back to the wall again and will be confident following on from his win over Bader, these two components usually make him fight to the best of his ability.

So the timing of the fight makes the playing field a lot more even then it should be in my opinion and I'm expecting a good fight which could very well have a potential upset by narrow split decision.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Tito accepted? YEAHAHHA
Ok all in on Tito. I am confident he wins this fight which would be absolutely AWESOME.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I refuse to believe Lyoto turned down the fight because of money. If he did... I really don't know what to say. Its not what I would expect from him.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

I can see Tito winning this fight. Pretty much beat Rashad last time when he was injured, now he isn't injured he should be able to beat him. With that being said, Rashad has improved since then.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Im supporting Rashard for the FIRST time ever! to TKO big headed tito! It even angers me knowing tito is getting 500k again! so soon he not a top fighter! 

I fully understand Machida not taking the fight on short notice. Machida style is very specific for each fight and requires alot of time! He is not some brawler or wrestler who does the same every fight! 

You can hate on Machida all you want, but he is one of only a few TRUE marital artist in the entire sport!


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Toroian said:


> You can hate on Machida all you want, but he is one of only a few TRUE marital artist in the entire sport!


He really is a true Martial Artist....
I would turn down the fight as well, if i didnt make enough money to buy a second golden jacuzzi. 
Seems like money is way more important for him like actually fighting. Its not like he hasnt made a lot of money allready and gets payed good. He would have made at least 250k for sure and he turns that down because it is not enough?:thumbsdown:


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> He really is a true Martial Artist....
> I would turn down the fight as well, if i didnt make enough money to buy a second golden jacuzzi.
> Seems like money is way more important for him like actually fighting. Its not like he hasnt made a lot of money allready and gets payed good. He would have made at least 250k for sure and he turns that down because it is not enough?:thumbsdown:


Where it say he turned the fight down due to money? (hard to see updates when there all packed into a giant 15page thread!)I believe unless proved otherwise he turned it down due to not having the time to properly prepare for a 5 round fight!(main event so 5 rounds now?) and even if its still 3 rounds evens has been training for a fight for months and Machida could have been on holiday ?


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Toroian said:


> Where it say he turned the fight down due to money?





> @danawhite informed @themmashow
> that he told Machida "accomplish what Anderson Silva has and you will be paid like him"
> 
> @danawhite informs @themmashow
> that Machida turned down fight with Evans saying he would only do it for "Anderson Silva money".


there you go


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.espn.co.uk/ufc/sport/story/100918.html?CMP=OTC-RSS



> *Angry Dana White fumes at greedy Machida*
> 
> Lyoto Machida could be facing an uncertain future after UFC president Dana White revealed the Brazilian initially agreed to fight Rashad Evans, only to then go back on his word after demanding more money.
> 
> ...


Wow. Its getting messy. Lyoto, my man. Just take the fecking fight. Its an easy win for you dude. Why? Why? Why?:confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

When Tito turned down the fight Machida's camp/management likely though they had the UFC by the nuts with 3 weeks to save a main even and no other options. They gave him some shit advice and tried to play hard ball. I really want Tito to win now, I love a good comeback story and this could be better than Randy beating Sylvia.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

The thing i dont get, Machida has arguably the best chances of beating Bones and he wrecked Evans in the first fight. Let me believe he doesnt want a title shot? Why would you turn down a fight with a man that you KTFO before?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm still shocked Machida didn't accept. 

He has turned down an opportunity to fight a guy he KO'd not too long ago and also get a number one contender's spot for the title. So he doesn't want a shot at the belt yet?

After Gustufsson beats Vlad, I want to see Gus and Machida booked.


----------



## GermanJJ (Jun 26, 2011)

Machida's management is stupid. You can't agree to a fight and later ask for more money. They should have asked for a raise right away and negotiate. I'm sure they would have come to an agreement with Dana.
It's typical project management done in all businesses all over the world. A project with more risks is less attractive. But you might take the chance if it fits your career-strategy.
In this case he could have asked for becoming the no.1 contender in case of a win or a raise for this fight.
But don't accept and then ask for more money.

I am rooting for Tito. Love a comeback story/underdogs.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Tito in a #1 contender fight is something my brain can not compute. If somebody had said this 1 month ago, they would have been laughed off the planet.

Guy Incognito!? Take a bow dude.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

machida is a fraud and tito can get a shot with a win, sonnen was right, guy incognito was right everyone else was wrong, like i said ill fight over a turkey sandwich and this guy wants the money the best mma fighter to ever lives money? sorry bobby but dont try and defend this one, the only words you should be saying is i am disappointed in machida and his management


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> there you go


thanks 

but f**k dana white he is happy to pay tito 500k but not Machida?! Dana is a spoiled dick


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

yesss tito! my man


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Toroian said:


> but f**k dana white he is happy to pay tito 500k but not Machida?! Dana is a spoiled dick


Tito hold the LHW Belt for the longest time in history. He is a huge draw and the ppv with him will draw more than a Machida ppv. Its buisness. He wouldnt get payed that much, if it wasnt a good deal for the ufc.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Toroian said:


> You can hate on Machida all you want, but he is one of only a few TRUE marital artist in the entire sport!


Ummm... no. Damn near every fighter in mma is a "true" martial artist. Boxing, wrestling, muay thai, bjj, karate, and whatever other styles are all martial arts. Just because he wears a gi and trains in his family's - slightly - modified version of Shotokan Karate does not make him any more of a martial artist than anyone else. Just because he espouses the "martial arts is honor and respect" line does not make him more of a martial artist than anyone else. He just fits what most people see a "true" martial artist as.

It just doesn't make it so. Every boxer who steps into the cage is a "true" martial artist. Every wrestler, every muay thai fighter, every bjj guy. Every person who trains a systemized method of combat is a "true" martial artist.

And I'd like to point out that I hate the phrase "true martial artist". It's just elitist. It's just a way of saying "You're a boxer? Oh I'm a true martial artist because I practice karate. Hi ya!" Probably followed by a karate chop.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Ummm... no. Damn near every fighter in mma is a "true" martial artist. Boxing, wrestling, muay thai, bjj, karate, and whatever other styles are all martial arts. Just because he wears a gi and trains in his family's - slightly - modified version of Shotokan Karate does not make him any more of a martial artist than anyone else. Just because he espouses the "martial arts is honor and respect" line does not make him more of a martial artist than anyone else. He just fits what most people see a "true" martial artist as.
> 
> It just doesn't make it so. Every boxer who steps into the cage is a "true" martial artist. Every wrestler, every muay thai fighter, every bjj guy. Every person who trains a systemized method of combat is a "true" martial artist.
> 
> And I'd like to point out that I hate the phrase "true martial artist". It's just elitist. It's just a way of saying "You're a boxer? Oh I'm a true martial artist because I practice karate. Hi ya!" Probably followed by a karate chop.



Very well put.

As for Tito, fair play to him. I've got nothing against him really. As I've said before, I don't know the fighter, so I can't really say anything personal about the dude. As far as a competitor, I have a massive respect for him. Massive. Taking a fight on short notice when Machida wouldn't has to show the MMA world, epecially Dana, that he isn't thinking about retirement anymore and that hes here to compete, not to sit around a la Evans and Machida.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I was completely blown away when I read this news. I think it is bad for Tito, but I will root my freakin ass off for him. Hopefully his new swing of momentum combined with Rashad's ring rust will lead to a Tito victory!

But man, Rashad isn't going to lumber in like Bader did, he is fast and athletic. Lets see if lightning strikes twice.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> I...Ummm...probably rooting... what?
> 
> Probably rooting for... Tito. I cannot believe I just typed that.
> 
> I'd have NO problem with Machida turning down the fight for so so many reasons. He's already KO'd Rashad so why even bother? But his reason was he wanted to be paid like Silva? Lol... Not cool.





Soojooko said:


> I refuse to believe Lyoto turned down the fight because of money. If he did... I really don't know what to say. Its not what I would expect from him.


I´m all over Brazilian Foruns and all i can find is info from Lyoto´s wife and Soares partners that Lyoto refused the fight from minute one with no parameters left to discuss.

I bet that´s just Dana White being vengeful over being left with his nuts balacing to the wind.
The lowest of it is Dana saying Lyoto asked for money "á lá Silva". Lyoto would *never *used that expression. he and Silva are true friends.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I´m all over Brazilian Foruns and all i can find is info from Lyoto´s wife and Soares partners that Lyoto refused the fight from minute one with no parameters left to discuss.
> 
> I bet that´s just Dana White being vengeful over being left with his nuts balacing to the wind.
> The lowest of it is Dana saying Lyoto asked for money "á lá Silva". Lyoto would *never *used that expression. he and Silva are true friends.


the evidence is against your greedy karate fighter, we've already seen the tweets and information and machida wanting anderson silva cash disrespecting dana and anderson in the process. dana said he asked tito he turned it down, he asked machida and he said yes but rang back a few days later and said he'll do it for silva money and then dana called tito again and he accepted


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> the evidence is against your greedy karate fighter, we've already seen the tweets and information and machida wanting anderson silva cash disrespecting dana and anderson in the process. dana said he asked tito he turned it down, he asked machida and he said yes but rang back a few days later and said he'll do it for silva money and then dana called tito again and he accepted


Sorry dude, i all can read from your posts is: bla bla bla bla bla blé!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Sorry dude, i all can read from your posts is: bla bla bla bla bla blé!


thats ok ignore the truth ignore the facts you can believe all the nonsense you want and these brazillian forums that nobody knows or cares about, but the fact is machida has started to dig his own grave with dana white, its bad enough that he has 1 win in his last 3 but now he has burned his bridges with dana.
While there was no other real opponents left and this for a title shot. enjoy watching rashad and jones and gustaffson and davis being the future title holders.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I was glad when Tito turned this down at first, but this sport is a roller coaster ride so now here we go again. I like both Tito and Rashad so I don't know who to pull for. I think Tito got robbed last time. I've seen guys grab the fence five or six times in a fight with warning after warning, but because he's Tito and the "Bad Boy" he gets points taken. I like Rashad too though and don't want to see him derailed when he's so close to a title shot. Tito's win against Bader bought him some time but I feel like he's still on the chopping block and Rashad has been out so long that a loss could really hurt him in his bid to get the title back. 

This fight bums me out.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> thats ok ignore the truth ignore the facts you can believe all the nonsense you want and these brazillian forums that nobody knows or cares about, but the fact is machida has started to dig his own grave with dana white, its bad enough that he has 1 win in his last 3 but now he has burned his bridges with dana.
> While there was no other real opponents left and this for a title shot. enjoy watching rashad and jones and gustaffson and davis being the future title holders.


Dude, don´t even bother. i won´t read a single word you write.



Calibretto9 said:


> I was glad when Tito turned this down at first, but this sport is a roller coaster ride so now here we go again. I like both Tito and Rashad so I don't know who to pull for. I think Tito got robbed last time. I've seen guys grab the fence five or six times in a fight with warning after warning, but because he's Tito and the "Bad Boy" he gets points taken. I like Rashad too though and don't want to see him derailed when he's so close to a title shot. Tito's win against Bader bought him some time but I feel like he's still on the chopping block and Rashad has been out so long that a loss could really hurt him in his bid to get the title back.
> 
> This fight bums me out.


I can´t see Tito winning this by no means at all.
Perhaps i´m in the wrong here, but i think the fight with Bader served only to show 2 or 3 things:

1: Bader´s boxe is a joke
2: Tito is lucky Bader boxe is a joke. When he was moving his head out of the way, Bader already had his arm in. I saw a ridiculous slow tito there, most of the LHW fighters would just punch his nose in.
3: Bader is also slow as hell. He should lose some of that excessive muscle. Ah, and train harder on sub defense. I can see him in Middleweight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Dude, don´t even bother. i won´t read a single word you write.


all that matters is that machida has got no chance of getting a title match anytime soon which means machida fans :bye01:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Here is a interview with Lyoto´s wife from more than 24 hours ago sayin that Lyoto would never acept the fight, so Dana is just trowing stones at Lyoto.

http://www.tatame.com.br/2011/07/13/Lyoto-x-Rashad-nao-deve-rolar-no-UFC-133

Pass it through some translator as it´s in Portuguese.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

we already saw that interview pages back, and then we saw danas today and danas is accurate


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Dude, don´t even bother. i won´t read a single word you write.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So going the "Bader wasn't really that good" route. Got it.

1) Bader doesn't have great or good boxing, but he has power. He fights as such, the fact he left himself open isn't surprising, what is is the fact that he claims he was out and woke up in the choke. No one else has KTFO Bader, even JBJ.

2) If Bader is to be believed, he woke up in the choke. If you wake up in a submission it is probably your best bet to just tap.

3) Bader is bigger, both in height and weight, that Cain Velasquez who is a HW. There is no way that Bader can realistically drop to MW.

4) Bader was ranked as a top 5 LHW before losing to Tito, and it was a rank he earned.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

believe the facts machida nuthuggers











> Dana White: Lyoto Machida Accepted Fight, Then Demanded “Anderson Silva Money”
> Written by Tom Ngo
> July 13th, 2011
> Help 5thRound.com spread the word
> ...


 http://www.5thround.com/81666/dana-...ted-fight-then-demanded-anderson-silva-money/


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

At the end of the day, all we have is Danas version of events. As theatrical and entertaining as they are, hes doesn't exactly qualify as solid evidence.

Luckily, even though I absolutely adore him as a fighter, ive never been a great fan of his personality. The honour and bowing and respect thing is all a bit of a front in my opinion. I came to that conclusion after the first Rua fight. I was not happy at the lack of props and respect shown to Rua after the fight. So, this story, whilst surprising if true, will not alter my personal perception of Lyoto. Underneath it all, I think hes a bit mean. I wish he would let it all hang out a bit more. Hey, maybe him saying "gimmie more money" is a sign of that! 

Lets see what the truth is, when it eventually leaks out.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida deserves even more money than Anderson for taking a Fight on 3 weeks notice Dana.

If Machida does not get treated like a Former UFC Champion, then Dana can **** Himself.


Lyoto made a great decision here!! Props to him :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Machida deserves even more money than Anderson for taking a Fight on 3 weeks notice Dana.
> 
> If Machida does not get treated like a Former UFC Champion, then Dana can **** Himself.
> 
> ...


no bobby you didnt just say that, a fighter doesnt fight purely for money, they fight for pride, for belts, for contenderships, for personal glory hell some fight just because they love to fight, this is disgraceful that he is bitching about all the money silva gets who is the p4p greatest fighter ever.

machida gets given a golden opportunity and destroys it himself, ii dont expect guillard to get silva money if he is a one hit wonder champion


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow. Just wow. More twists and turns than a Christopher Nolan film.

Machida isn't sure he'd beat Rashad again, specially on 3 weeks notice, so yeah, I understand. Tito now has leverage on the UFC so, again, I completely understand the motivations. 

Respecting the hell out of Tito for taking such a tough tough fight on short notice. But he didn't beat Rashad before and he sure isn't beating the evolved version. Rashad via a possible TKO in the 2nd round. Sorry Tito fans, but this Cinderella story is coming to an abrupt end.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Been thinking about this quite a bit and I'm going out on a limb here, but I think Dana White is chatting bullshit, or he's exaggerating the whole thing and twisting things. I wouldn't trust that bald boso **** as far as I could throw him.

There's no way Lyoto would come out and say he wants Anderson Silva's wage. Especially given the fact that Anderson isn't even a highly paid fighter, none of this adds up on Dana's part.

**** you White.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no bobby you didnt just say that, a fighter doesnt fight purely for money, they fight for pride, for belts, for contenderships, for personal glory hell some fight just because they love to fight, this is disgraceful that he is bitching about all the money silva gets who is the p4p greatest fighter ever.
> 
> machida gets given a golden opportunity and destroys it himself, ii dont expect guillard to get silva money if he is a one hit wonder champion


Opportunity? which opportunity? Lyoto doesn't even get a title shot if he beats him. 

there is nothing to gain and everything to lose for Lyoto, considering that he made Rashad look like an Amature in their first fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Opportunity? which opportunity? Lyoto doesn't even get a title shot if he beats him.
> 
> there is nothing to gain and everything to lose for Lyoto, considering that he made Rashad look like an Amature in their first fight.


he would defiantely get the shot if won, they were gonna give him the shot behind rampage anyways if he defeated rashad he would be the next title contender, there is nothing to gain for lyoto sitting on his butt not in a contenders match and no opponents free


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Frankly, I want Tito to win!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he would defiantely get the shot if won, they were gonna give him the shot behind rampage anyways if he defeated rashad he would be the next title contender, there is nothing to gain for lyoto sitting on his butt not in a contenders match and no opponents free


Dana doesn't like Lyoto he never did! 

If the title shot isn't announced then there is also no fight.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> At the end of the day, all we have is Danas version of events. As theatrical and entertaining as they are, hes doesn't exactly qualify as solid evidence.
> 
> Luckily, even though I absolutely adore him as a fighter, ive never been a great fan of his personality. The honour and bowing and respect thing is all a bit of a front in my opinion. I came to that conclusion after the first Rua fight. I was not happy at the lack of props and respect shown to Rua after the fight. So, this story, whilst surprising if true, will not alter my personal perception of Lyoto. Underneath it all, I think hes a bit mean. I wish he would let it all hang out a bit more. Hey, maybe him saying "gimmie more money" is a sign of that!
> 
> Lets see what the truth is, when it eventually leaks out.


This is pretty much exactly how I feel, both regarding Machida and the situation. I wouldn't doubt for a minute that Machida is capable of such a demand but I also don't really trust Dana to always tell the truth. When he gets mad he'll say just about anything.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Am I in the minority of those not excited at all about this fight? Tito has 1 win the last 5 years and is virtually irrelevant, despite his win over Bader. What if Rashad finally gets his title shot after this fight? A title shot for beating a guy 1-5-1 in the last 5 years. SAD.

The first fight was close and maybe should have gone to Ortiz, but there's no doubt in my mind who is the more improved fighter since then.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Neg rep Bobby, really?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Why did Lyoto's wife tell that story? Why are we not hearing from Machida?!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

morninglightmt said:


> Am I in the minority of those not excited at all about this fight? Tito has 1 win the last 5 years and is virtually irrelevant, despite his win over Bader. What if Rashad finally gets his title shot after this fight? A title shot for beating a guy 1-5-1 in the last 5 years. SAD.
> 
> The first fight was close and maybe should have gone to Ortiz, but there's no doubt in my mind who is the more improved fighter since then.


He earned his title shot after beating Rampage. He wanted to fight Davis but 3 weeks out from the fight he gets injured and they need a replacement. If Rashad wins and gets a title shot, it won't be solely because he beat Tito, it'd be because he beat Rampage and earned #1 contendership.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

SpoKen said:


> Why did Lyoto's wife tell that story? Why are we not hearing from Machida?!


Shows you who wears the pants in that family


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Neg rep Bobby, really?


:laugh:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

morninglightmt said:


> Am I in the minority of those not excited at all about this fight? Tito has 1 win the last 5 years and is virtually irrelevant, despite his win over Bader. What if Rashad finally gets his title shot after this fight? A title shot for beating a guy 1-5-1 in the last 5 years. SAD.
> 
> The first fight was close and maybe should have gone to Ortiz, but there's no doubt in my mind who is the more improved fighter since then.


Rashad earned and deserved a title shot before Jones was even the champion. You could pull some dude off the street to fight Rashad at this event, and even then, he would derserve a title shot.

Defeating Tito is just something to do in the meantime. Rashad is the one at risk here putting his title shot on the line, just like JDS did. Hopefully it pays off the same way.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Neg rep Bobby, really?


Have you read what you wrote?

Though, you're not the only one don't worry!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I have many mixed emotions leading up to the mix match of a fight.

I've recently given much, much more respect to Rashad and Tito as they both have looked to mature as people and fighters. I'm rooting for Tito via 'Cinderella Man' :thumbsup:


Then, I'd love to see Rua vs. Ortiz for contender (fingers crossed).

Machida screwed this one up. I think there's small truths on both sides (his and Dana's). You can't believe everything published on the internet....

Machida should always be in shape. I'm sorry, but his last fight with Couture was a joke, he didn't even break a sweat. You're a professional fighter, you train and fight for a living.

There's times where you ask for more money and there times where you accept less to get a second chance or golden opportunity (LHW title contention).

What a roller coaster ride... :confused02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Have you read what you wrote?
> 
> Though, you're not the only one don't worry!


Grow the **** up man.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Grow the **** up man.


Give me some Time man^^ I am just a child :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Give me some Time man^^ I am just a child :thumb02:


... you don't say.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't read your posts anymore Soojo  I have you on ignore haha  What a great feature^^


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I can't read your posts anymore Soojo  I have you on ignore haha  What a great feature^^


Thank god for that.

Although... :confused02: how do you know I responded then?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

You replied again Soojo^^ Don't reply, I cannot read them


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I think the reality is Machida is very gunshy after the Shogun saga and alot of elements of his style have been exposed. Thats why he pulled out after short notice. He's smart enough to know Rashad already checked holes in his game...thats why he ran to people like Steven Seagal to add different new aspects.

No one expected the brutal Shogun ko he recieved.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> He earned his title shot after beating Rampage. He wanted to fight Davis but 3 weeks out from the fight he gets injured and they need a replacement. If Rashad wins and gets a title shot, it won't be solely because he beat Tito, it'd be because he beat Rampage and earned #1 contendership.





BrianRClover said:


> Rashad earned and deserved a title shot before Jones was even the champion. You could pull some dude off the street to fight Rashad at this event, and even then, he would derserve a title shot.
> 
> Defeating Tito is just something to do in the meantime. Rashad is the one at risk here putting his title shot on the line, just like JDS did. Hopefully it pays off the same way.


I think you both misunderstood what I was saying. I agree that he already earned his shot. My point is that Tito at this point is not even in the same league as Rashad. In the same time period, excluding their fight together, Rashad is 5-1 and Tito is 1-4. Leave out the fact that he already earned his shot, I just think it looks pretty stupid for him to get his title shot at the conclusion of a win over a guy 1-4 in the last 5 years. All I'm saying is it's a damn shame.

And a look at history, he got his first title shot after his victory over Chuck Liddell, who had lost 2 of his last 3 fights and was subsequently KO'd in his next 2 fights and retired.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> You replied again Soojo^^ Don't reply, I cannot read them


Really?? Very very coooool. 


Man, that's made my day. :laugh:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Again Soojo.. just Stop please! Just put me on ignore too please!! And we will never have to deal with each other ever again :thumbsup:

try it out at least..


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Really?? Very very coooool.
> 
> 
> Man, that's made my day. :laugh:


He's gonna have half the paid members on ignore before long. At least he'll have Japan, Machida, and Che to love and cherish:thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Again Soojo.. just Stop please! Just put me on ignore too please!! And we will never have to deal with each other ever again :thumbsup:
> 
> try it out at least..


Kind of cute how he keeps answering. This game is cool. I wonder when he'll give up. I shall endeavour to find out...


Anyhoo... ive been digging and digging all day long and there are no other stories apart from the one I posted earlier. It actually seems like the truth. Machida turned down a fight because of the money. A fight that would have done nothing but improve his position. In all probability, would have given him the next shot. I'm astounded. Talk about shoot yourself in the foot. Machida! Yo!!! what ARE you doing?! Craziness. :confused03:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> He's gonna have half the paid members on ignore before long. At least he'll have Japan, Machida, and Che to love and cherish:thumb02:


And those are the only things I will need in a couple of months  When I am Free again like a Bird flying around in beautiful Asia!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> And those are the only things I will need in a couple of months  When I am Free again like a Bird flying around in beautiful Asia!!


I'm picturing a skanky pigeon with a stump foot flying around some Korean slum, shitting on the poor bastards.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> And those are the only things I will need in a couple of months  When I am Free again like a Bird flying around in beautiful Asia!!


Leave my BobbyCopper alone!!! I know he looks like a troll but he is a great person on the inside!!

One more person makes fun of him and your going down.! :angry07:


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Really?? Very very coooool.
> 
> 
> Man, that's made my day. :laugh:


It replaces your actual post with basically "Soojooko posted but he's blocked, View post?" so you can bet your butt he's viewing every post anyway. 




SideWays222 said:


> Leave my BobbyCopper alone!!! I know he looks like a troll but he is a great person on the inside!!
> 
> One more person makes fun of him and your going down.! :angry07:


Please tell me I missed the sarcasm here.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

You Guys Wasted A Whole Page In This Thread For This??


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Funny! Machida is 1-3 is his last 4 fights and he comes in demanding more money, how insane. He made a highlight reel KO of Randy Couture, and now he thinks he is Anderson FREAKING Silva. 

Machida will soon feel how Tito felt 2-3 years ago.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I hope Dana has someone else on standby because I have a feeling Tito is going to pull out of this fight pretty soon with an "injury".


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Breadfan said:


> It replaces your actual post with basically "Soojooko posted but he's blocked, View post?" so you can bet your butt he's viewing every post anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope! Only i get to insult Bobby, you guys are doing it all wrong anyway, leave this type of stuff to the experts. Run along now.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Nope! Only i get to insult Bobby, you guys are doing it all wrong anyway, leave this type of stuff to the experts. Run along now.


LOL Sideways, you shouldn't really follow these kids suggestions from the Elementary school which I told you to go to find like-minded persons  That was a Joke man haha^^


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> LOL Sideways, you shouldn't really follow these kids suggestions from the Elementary school which I told you to go to find like-minded persons  That was a Joke man haha^^


Ahh bobby..
I could not understand a damn word you just said.

Want to reword that for me?? Im kind of slow, ya know.

Ehhh forget it nvm.

Just come here to good ol SideWays. I wont let these bullies hurt you. ( :


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/24402/wit...-choice-following-pre-ufc-133-knee-injury.mma



> A doctor's visit and an MRI sealed the deal for Phil Davis: He wouldn't fight at UFC 133.
> 
> He had hurt his knee in training for a headlining bout against Rashad Evans at the Aug. 6 pay-per-view event, and while it wasn't something as serious as a torn ACL, it was serious enough to keep him from working his standup game for two weeks of camp.
> 
> ...


Seems like I hit the nail right on the head. The UFC was looking for any reason to clean up their own mess. Phil Davis was going to fight at UFC 133. Dana basically pulled him from the fight against his will, which is unheard of.
They knew it was crap matchmaking and were looking to get rid of that.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Evans vs tito will be very interesting...tito did win the first fight. It will be interesting to see how evans has improved and how tito stacks up against elite fighters today when he is healthy.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Seems like I hit the nail right on the head. The UFC was looking for any reason to clean up their own mess. Phil Davis was going to fight at UFC 133. Dana basically pulled him from the fight against his will, which is unheard of.
> They knew it was crap matchmaking and were looking to get rid of that.


Davis fought Nog injured, was willing to fight Evans injured Dana said no, sounds like it got worse in camp Dana stepped in and took him out.


----------



## JohnnyIsATiger (Jul 18, 2011)

I -hate- Tito Ortiz but something inside me wants him to do well because my hate for him is entertaining! I hope this fight lives up to his hype! 

Machida seriously disappointed me when he asked for more money. He lost tons of my respect, right when I read that. But it was really short notice, which isn't good for any fighter.

(Follow me on Twitter, @JohnnyIsATiger)


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

JohnnyIsATiger said:


> Machida seriously disappointed me when he asked for more money. He lost tons of my respect, right when I read that. But it was really short notice, which isn't good for any fighter.


What makes me laugh is how offended people get (Not saying you in particular) just because he's asking for more money to fight. 

If I don't particularly want to do something, I don't do it. BUT everyone has a price. He told Dana the price he would do it for, Dana said no. Seems pretty legit to me. Machida isn't asking for a permanent pay increase, nor is he talking bad about Dana or the UFC.


----------



## JohnnyIsATiger (Jul 18, 2011)

Breadfan said:


> What makes me laugh is how offended people get (Not saying you in particular) just because he's asking for more money to fight.
> 
> If I don't particularly want to do something, I don't do it. BUT everyone has a price. He told Dana the price he would do it for, Dana said no. Seems pretty legit to me. Machida isn't asking for a permanent pay increase, nor is he talking bad about Dana or the UFC.


I do get what you mean, it really has nothing to do with me. But I saw him as a proud Brazilian and a good guy and now he just looks money hungry.

I do understand that everyone has a price, but if you want money... You have to be reasonable. If you want Anderson Silva money then you need to achieve what Anderson Silva has done. He is the champion and the best fighter in the world. Machida is a good fighter but Anderson is on another level.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

JohnnyIsATiger said:


> *I do get what you mean, it really has nothing to do with me. But I saw him as a proud Brazilian and a good guy and now he just looks money hungry.*
> 
> I do understand that everyone has a price, but if you want money... You have to be reasonable. If you want Anderson Silva money then you need to achieve what Anderson Silva has done. He is the champion and the best fighter in the world. Machida is a good fighter but Anderson is on another level.


Thats why you are slowly going into the red you realize?


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats why you are slowly going into the red you realize?


going in to the red? for stating an opinion?

oh right....:sarcastic12:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> going in to the red? for stating an opinion?
> 
> oh right....:sarcastic12:


Stating an opinion is one thing.. judging a Human Being like Lyoto is another!!


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

JohnnyIsATiger said:


> If you want Anderson Silva money then you need to achieve what Anderson Silva has done. He is the champion and the best fighter in the world. Machida is a good fighter but Anderson is on another level.


Reasonable response. I disagree though. If he wanted to *always *get ASilva's money, I would definitely agree, but in this case, he's asking for more because Dana wants him, and it's short notice and he's putting his record and body on the line without proper training so this is his price

It's like if Dana asked me to fight (oh god I need to lose weight) Cain Velasquez. I wouldn't do it for less than $5,000. Am I worth that much as a fighter? Feck no! 


Was Brock's MMA record worth the quarter million he got for his first fight? Nope, but Dana wanted him, and he was putting his body on the line and had good money as a pro wrestler, and this was his price.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope Evans retires Tits, enough of his dumb ass already.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

What a shitty turn of events for Rashad. He was going to fight Shogun for the belt. Then Jones for the belt. Then Phil Davis, which is definitely dropping down a little since it's not for a belt. Then Machida, still not a belt. Now Tito? Ugh. What a crap fall down the ladder.


----------



## JohnnyIsATiger (Jul 18, 2011)

Breadfan said:


> Reasonable response. I disagree though. If he wanted to *always *get ASilva's money, I would definitely agree, but in this case, he's asking for more because Dana wants him, and it's short notice and he's putting his record and body on the line without proper training so this is his price.
> 
> Was Brock's MMA record worth the quarter million he got for his first fight? Nope, but Dana wanted him, and he was putting his body on the line and had good money as a pro wrestler, and this was his price.


I do agree that he was taking short notice and that it wasn't a good idea. But asking for "X" amount of dollars is different than asking for "Anderson Silva Money," specifically.

Just because the Heavyweight division is strong -now- doesn't mean that it was back then. Brock WAS a force to be reaconed with. But there is new heavyweights that took him down a peg.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol at heavyweight being strong.

By far the weakest division in MMA.


----------



## JohnnyIsATiger (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh yeah because GSP, Dominick Cruz and Anderson have so many people to worry about... :eyeroll:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

More than the goddawful HW division.


----------

